# Shengshou Elite Kilominx



## One Wheel (Apr 17, 2017)

I just ran across this, which if it's as legit as it appears would mean that SS is manufacturing a full 2-7 line of minxes. How big can they go? 
http://www.twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=31667


----------



## DGCubes (Apr 17, 2017)

If they go any bigger than 2-7, we're really going to need better names. How many more adjectives can we come up with? Ultra Kilominx for 8x8? Hyper Kilominx? Grandmaster Kilominx? 

If we want to be more accurate, I just realized binary prefixes could work. Maybe...


Spoiler: Names



Kilominx - 1x1
Kibiminx - 2x2
Megaminx - 3x3
Mebiminx - 4x4
Gigaminx - 5x5
Gibiminx - 6x6
Teraminx - 7x7
Tebiminx - 8x8
Petaminx - 9x9
Pebiminx - 10x10
etc.



I do really like that the theoretical 14x14 minx would be called a zebiminx. Just sounds kinda cool, haha.

Besides the fact that most of the others sound really dumb, at least we'd have an easily expandable naming system.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 17, 2017)

@DGCubes Unfortunately, cubers are bad at avoiding horrible names for things (COLL, Ortega, and the Yuxin cube naming disaster)


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 17, 2017)

I guess I rather like the current system, with the prefixes you suggested:
Hyper Kilominx: 8 layers
Ultra Kilominx: 10 layers
Grandmaster Kilominx: 12 layers
Elite grandmaster Kilominx: 14 layers
Hyper grandmaster Kilominx: 16 layers 
Ultra grandmaster Kilominx: 18 layers
I doubt it will ever get beyond that, or even that far, but if somebody comes up with a 20-layer minx I'm sure they will be smart enough to figure out a name for it too.

Edit: changed the scheme a little.


----------



## aybuck37 (Apr 17, 2017)

We should name them after the pokeballs


----------



## DGCubes (Apr 17, 2017)

Just made a video about my "Minx Binary Naming Convention" as I'm calling it:





Spread the word if you agree! It's never too late to change.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 17, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> I guess I rather like the current system, with the prefixes you suggested:
> Hyper Kilominx: 8 layers
> Ultra Kilominx: 10 layers
> Grandmaster Kilominx: 12 layers
> ...


20 layers: Grandmaster grandmaster kilominx
22 layers: Elite grandmaster grandmaster kilominx
24 layers: Hyper grandmaster grandmaster kilominx
26 layers: Ultra grandmaster grandmaster kilominx
28 layers: Grandmaster grandmaster grandmaster kilominx
30 layers: Grandmaster grandmaster grandmaster kilominx
32 layers: Elite grandmaster grandmaster grandmaster kilominx
34 layers: Hyper grandmaster grandmaster grandmaster kilominx
36 layers: Ultra grandmaster grandmaster grandmaster kilominx
38 layers: Grandmaster grandmaster grandmaster grandmaster kilominx

For consistency's sake.


DGCubes said:


> Just made a video about my "Minx Binary Naming Convention" as I'm calling it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So 3 layers is 10^3, 5 layers is 10^6, and in general, n layers is 10^3(n-1)/2.
A kilominx has 2 layers, so we want 10^3(2-1)/2 which is 10^3/2, or the square root of 1000.
We need a prefix for the square root of 1000.


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 17, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> 20 layers: Grandmaster grandmaster kilominx
> 22 layers: Elite grandmaster grandmaster kilominx
> 24 layers: Hyper grandmaster grandmaster kilominx
> 26 layers: Ultra grandmaster grandmaster kilominx
> ...



Or just use double grandmaster, triple grandmaster, etc. Honestly, though, that's getting a bit ridiculous. The quadruple grandmaster kilominx would require a 39-layer minx puzzle as the base, and that is 5 more than double the amount of layers in the largest planned mass production cube right now, which coincidentally is the same number of layers in the largest ever made minx puzzle, and also the limit of the current naming scheme for odd layered puzzles (yotta being the highest approved prefix).

Edit (to avoid a double post): perhaps a better option would be to simply add "master" to the name of the next lower odd-layered dodecahedron:
2 layers: master kilominx (shortened to kilominx)
4: master megaminx
6: master gigaminx
8: master teraminx 
10: master petaminx
12: master examinx
14: master zettaminx 
16: master yottaminx


----------



## Quuador (Apr 18, 2017)

(Made this same comment on your video.) You do have a good point, and I indeed like the naming better! I never really understand the Kilominx, Master Kilominx, Elite Kilominx, etc.

Btw, ShengShou isn't the one that came up with the name. The name Kilominx was first used in 2005 here:
http://www.twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=3207&p=23117&hilit=kilominx#p23117

Then it was named Kilominx again in 2008:
http://www.twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=8743&p=95990&hilit=kilominx#p95990

And that name stuck by the original designer of the Flowerminx (that Meffert's mass-produced), also in 2008:
http://www.twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=9639&p=103276

As for Master Kilominx, that was first used in 2010 by its original designer:
http://www.twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=16328

Although everyone seemed to have their own name for it. Like Masterminx in 2002 here:
http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=3190#p3190
or Betaminx in 2010 here:
http://www.twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=16328&p=200831#p200831

The current order and names of all Minxes that are actually physically realized are:
Monominx (1) > Kilominx (2) > Megaminx (3) > Master Kilominx (4) > Gigaminx (5) > Elite Kilominx (6) > Teraminx (7) > Petaminx (9) > Examinx (11) > Yottaminx (15)

If you are active/have an account on the TwistyPuzzles Forum you could ask Dave Litwin why he named it Kilominx. 

Greetz,
Quuador


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Apr 19, 2017)

Cubezz has them in stock now .... 

http://www.cubezz.com/Buy-5290-ShengShou+6+Layers+Megaminx+Magic+Cube+Black.html

http://www.cubezz.com/Buy-5291-ShengShou+6x6x6+Megaminx+Magic+Cube+White.html


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 19, 2017)

Magiccubemall and lightake do also. CubeZZ is the cheapest for the elite Kilominx, but for the gigaminx and teraminx MCM is just a little cheaper. Oddly enough, champions cube store was the one who posted the initial pictures on the twisty puzzles forum, and at one point I saw the listing on their site, but now I can find the gigaminx and teraminx but not elite Kilominx.


----------

